# MGG Duelling Fates AKA Saber Slings



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know about you but I am SUPER excited about the new Star Wars instalment. In honor of it.....I present the Duelling Fates.

Not much to explain, I DID try something new, some solution called "Aluminum Black" which darkens the oxide of aluminum for that weathered look.

An elegant sling for a more civilized time.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

AMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZEBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

in a galaxy not so far away

there is a hardcore fanboy

who will pay a sh!t ton for them.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

so sorry but I never got into star trek or star wars... It's been the one thing I was never into... lol

But putting slingshots into it makes it a lot better.

Good job :wave:


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Star wars themed slingshots. I guarantee there is some hardcore nerdboy out there willing to pay extravagant amounts of money for them.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I watched the first Star Wars with my girlfriend. I am excited to watch the new one with the same beautiful girl.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

MGG marketing genius/fanboy atwork! Those are @$&#ing perfect.


----------



## GrimyReaper (Nov 2, 2014)

Brilliant! 

You'll love the film, it's a proper Star Wars instalment in the spirit of the original trilogy. I went to see the midnight showing to avoid spoilers, many of which there could be hmm? I loved it, going to see it again on the 27th with my son - can't wait!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

The slingshot force is strong in you


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

i see the handle screws off -- did you stick little LEDs in there so they light up?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Yep. These are the droids you're looking for..

Do they light up all cool and go swoooooooosh when you shoot them ... cmmmooon. you and milton bradley could have a profitable future...


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> i see the handle screws off -- did you stick little LEDs in there so they light up?


No, not these ones. Maybe another later 



honorary pie said:


> Yep. These are the droids you're looking for..
> 
> Do they light up all cool and go swoooooooosh when you shoot them ... cmmmooon. you and milton bradley could have a profitable future...


Or a law suit....


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thats what im saying. Sue them up!


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I love Star Wars and am stoked to see the new movie tonight. These are cool. I've always thought it'd be cool to base a star ship off a star destroyer, using the command bridge as the forks.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

That is a great e good idea!!!!!


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

It's a new idea to make the slingshot!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Best!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

"May The *Fork *Be With You"


----------



## Jeb (May 6, 2014)

Those are awesome, Metro! Fantastic work!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow just wow...you nailed the theme with a beautiful pair of slingsabre...great


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's so awesome...I...just can't find words right now. :thumbsup:



Tremoside said:


> "May The *Fork *Be With You"


Dude! You beat me to it!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sick! killing the game Metro. Love it.


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Star wars themed slingshots. I guarantee there is some hardcore nerdboy out there willing to pay extravagant amounts of money for them.


Or nerd girl!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

This very clearly went to the right person...


----------

